# SMTP server anmeldung



## galdasc (26. Februar 2003)

hi

wie melde ich mich z.B. über telnet bei einem SMTP server zum mail verschicken an, der authorization fordert (wie gmx)?? hab mal was von SMTP AUTH gehört, hab aber nichts weiteres dazu gefunden, außer noch mehr verwirrendes wie 1000 RFCs und CRAM-MD5, PLAIN u.ä...

aber ihr seid da bestimmt besser informiert und könnt mir sicherlich helfen ;-)

danke^^

bye


----------



## Arne Buchwald (27. Februar 2003)

Es gibt zum Versenden von eMails soweit ich weiß zwei Methoden: *SMTP Auth* und *POP before SMTP*.
Bei ersterer schickst du Login-Daten zum Server, der die eMail dann entweder annimmt oder bei falschen Zugangsdaten die eMails halt ablehnt.
Bei letzterer Methode wird die Authentifizierung beim Abholen der Mails (POP3) durchgeführt, wobei dann zu versendende eMails weggeschickt werden.


----------



## galdasc (5. März 2003)

danke!

kannst du mir bitte genauer sagen, wie das mit SMTP-AUTH funktioniert? ich hab ewig gegoogelt, ist aber nur mist rausgekommen.

danke

bye


----------



## Arne Buchwald (5. März 2003)

Hi,

na ja, das sagte ich ja. Bei der SMTP-Auth-Methode ist dein Username + Passwort direkt in einer Datenbank eingetragen. Wenn du connectest, wird halt ein Abgleich gemacht.

Beim POP before SMTP wirst du beim Verbinden zum POP3-Server authentifiziert und der SMTP-Server nimmt das dann so an.


----------



## galdasc (7. März 2003)

ok, sry, war ungenau ausgedrückt von mir.

ich meinte mit genau die sachen, die ich eingeben muss, um mich z.B. per telnet bei meinem mailserver anzumelden und eine email zu versenden. ich hab zwar beispiele im inet gefunden, aber die haben das passwort irgenwie verschlüsselt, mit was weiß ich aber eben nicht.

hoffe es ist jetzt leichter verständlich^^

danke!!

bye


----------

